# Company Name on T-shirts...problem or not???



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

People keep asking me what reason does anyone have for wearing a shirt with your company name on it. This always throws me because i would think that if someone likes your design and its on a good shirt it wouldnt matter that your company name is on it. To me the whole point to to brand your line. I respect everyones opinion but just need some clarification on this issue.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's for a clothing line/branding, just present it as such.
If its for a custom order, it should be up to the customer.
I like to offer a discount to some customers if they allow me to put my company name or web address on their shirts. It works as cheap advertising.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The whole point is brand recognition. Same reason people wear Nike, Under Armour, etc. 

People who've been exposed to your target marketing and are aware of your vision and garment quality won't ask that question. Those that do need to be educated.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Trueself said:


> People keep asking me what reason does anyone have for wearing a shirt with your company name on it. This always throws me because i would think that if someone likes your design and its on a good shirt it wouldnt matter that your company name is on it. To me the whole point to to brand your line. I respect everyones opinion but just need some clarification on this issue.


Youre right, if someone likes your design and the quality/type shirt then they will buy it for _those_ reasons. 

However, some (most) people buy shirts _just because _of the name brand itself like Nike or Aeropostale. Why? Beacuse it's a trusted _popular_ brand. If it's a popular brand that is often associated with being more expensive or having better quality attributes, then people will buy a shirt with _just_ that brand name on it. And those brands no longer have to come up with cool designs to lure business - they can just put their name on thier shirt and it will sell.

For a new brand just starting out, it is not likely that people will buy the shirt (of just a brand name on it) because that brand is not yet popular and no one has heard of it. But like you siad if the design element of the brand name on the shirt_ is_ awesome, then people will buy for just that reason. 

If people are saying this to you in responce to you trying to get them to buy a shirt then they don't like the design of the shirt and are using that question as a cop out.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

why does ford put its name on the mustang? why did frank liftschitts sign his name to the 'mona lisa' before it was erased and painted over by that one guy? why do announcers thank you to coming to that theatre and mention it by name as if you weren't quite sure where you are? 

what i don't get is why someone would ask such a self-explanatory question in the first place. shoo, i'd say most lifestyle brands have their name on the outside of the shirt, and half of those are nothing more than a design of just the name itself!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think this is the good way to advertise your business and make brand, nobody have to critise on it.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

where is the best place to buy blank t- shirts from online at a good price


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

NTT said:


> where is the best place to buy blank t- shirts from online at a good price


You shouldn't start a new subject (question) in an existing thread.

This questions gets asked a lot. Here is one answer http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-w...r-imprintable-products/t82017.html#post483825

Use the search box at the top of this page for many more.


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it's a perfect idea and like other users said, it gets the brand out there. If you can be in front of many eyeballs as possible and they actually like your shirt, they're bound to ask you about your company and what you do.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

NTT said:


> where is the best place to buy blank t- shirts from online at a good price


did this really just happen?


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

the idea i'm toying around with (not really toying around with, i'll do it if/when i get to get a brand out there) is going to the fabric store or just hit a goodwill to see what bits of fabric/shirt they have, screen printing the brand name on it a billion times, then cutting it out into patches and sew it in somewhere on the outside, most likely at the front bottom. the material doesn't really matter as much. i don't sew, so i have a little research to do yet, such as if i need a stabilizer, how durable a frayed edge is going to be, blah blah blah. the point is something like that always suggests to me that the guy is taking the shirt seriously. plus, they just look good, imo.


----------



## nillapoet (May 22, 2012)

"The whole point is brand recognition. Same reason people wear Nike, Under Armour, etc. 

People who've been exposed to your target marketing and are aware of your vision and garment quality won't ask that question. Those that do need to be educated."

This.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

My answer to that questions would be "Why not?" Get them to explain their reasonings for asking the question in the first place and then use what the other members have written to explain why they should.
Throw the question back on the customer and see what they come up with.
(Just me being cheeky) lol


----------



## Alkern (Aug 24, 2012)

wow these indeed a great topic

take an example like Armani, almost all their design present company name and people love it


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

that's b/c ppl that wear armani want other ppl to know they're wearing armani. despite the quality of the brand, there's a status that goes along with that. not really much status involved in wearing a new brand without any recognition, ya know?


----------



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

I completely agree with Ryan Barker ^


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

rushordertees12 said:


> An effective way to gain company recognition is to order custom t-shirts with your company name, logo, phone number, and other important information on them.
> 
> *logo t-shirts*


Just curious, when was the last time _anyone_ took the time to write down the phone number, website and address from a t-shirt someone else was wearing? As a printer you print whatever they want. But, as a consumer I'm turned off by the vanity. When our family gets "give away shirts," swag, or team sponsored shirts that look like a phone book ad...in the trash they go. Sharp, well designed company logos are great. But I hate all the extras.


----------

